# Truth or old wive's tale: bulls and female (human) hormones



## amysflock (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, all,

I was supposed to be out picking bracken fern in the pasture today so it was gone before our friend comes over to brush hog...and then it occurred to me that I am ovulating and we have a bull visiting the property. I have heard it's very dangerous for women to be near bulls during certain times of their monthly cycles, and while I'm not sure if it's true or not, I decided not to test it while I'm home alone.

So...anyone know whether this is fact or fiction? Thanks!


----------



## username taken (Jul 15, 2009)

fiction. 

I show cattle so I am in contact with mature bulls very very regularly, and have been at all stages of my cycle, never a problem. 

I did get mounted by a heifer once, but that was because she was in season, not me


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 15, 2009)

We've had bulls at different times throughout the years and I've never had any problems.


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 15, 2009)

I would have to say, in my case, truth.  Had my sister's bull follow me all around the pasture one day with his lip curled up, breathing heavy and bawling.  We were out looking for her pony's halter.  I had to actually fend him off with a stick finally, so I could get through the gate.  There were no other cows in the vicinity at the time.  

He paced back and forth at the fence, bawling and pawing at the ground until I went up to the house.  Then he calmed down and went about his business.  

I decided I had better go on a diet if I was starting to look good to bulls!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 15, 2009)

Which, brings up a very good point that every woman and every bull is different.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 15, 2009)

I would think it true because it depends on what the woman is wearing during her periods.  If she's wearing pads, you can be sure the bull might smell something.  Tampons; less likely he won't.

I'm lucky I haven't noticed any bull taking any notice of me when I was ovulating or having my periods.  Guess that's because I haven't been around bulls long enough!


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 16, 2009)

I wasn't on my period, but I had been recently.....er...um....having a little afternoon delight.  Had showered and everything but maybe they can sense when a woman's in heat?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 16, 2009)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> I wasn't on my period, but I had been recently.....er...um....having a little afternoon delight.  Had showered and everything but maybe they can sense when a woman's in heat?


Well, that's a different story.


----------



## MReit (Jul 16, 2009)

One of my good friends had a bull who would go crazy if he smelled a person..Not good for a family with 5 women in it..I've personally never had a problem, but you never know!


----------



## Thewife (Jul 16, 2009)

I have seen how bulls react to blood!
Whether it's where we butchered a cow, a cow died or even the back of our truck when we get a deer.  
Personally, I just avoid the whole herd!
(it's also a darn good excuse to make the boy check fences for me when I don't want too!)


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 16, 2009)

Thewife said:
			
		

> I have seen how bulls react to blood!
> Whether it's where we butchered a cow, a cow died or even the back of our truck when we get a deer.
> Personally, I just avoid the whole herd!
> (it's also a darn good excuse to make the boy check fences for me when I don't want too!)


Ditto.  It was that one time we had three bulls that had to be cut, and one decided to come in right after the first.  Well he just went nuts, snorting and dancing around in front of the gate he came in desparately trying to find a way out, and when it was his turn he hit the head gate with a bang.  I think he was a bit of a kicker too...

Edit: this was at the vet clinic (that I currently work at) where this had happened..


----------



## AF Texas Longhorn Ranch (Aug 10, 2009)

Back when I had only my steer, he would try to jump on my sometimes, which I was luckily able to avoid by jumping away (I don't think having a 1000+ lbs steer jump on you is good for your back LOL) I don't remember if it was during my periods or ovulating times though. Maybe though a bull kept alone is more sensitive to anything that might be in "heat" then a bull kept in a herd were he can regularly satisfy his lusts????


----------



## no nonsense (Oct 22, 2009)

amysflock said:
			
		

> Hi, all,
> 
> I was supposed to be out picking bracken fern in the pasture today so it was gone before our friend comes over to brush hog...and then it occurred to me that I am ovulating and we have a bull visiting the property. I have heard it's very dangerous for women to be near bulls during certain times of their monthly cycles, and while I'm not sure if it's true or not, I decided not to test it while I'm home alone.
> 
> So...anyone know whether this is fact or fiction? Thanks!


Male, female, ovulating or not, it's never a good idea for any human to be alone with a bull, period. A lot of the examples in this thread are things that can and do happen to men all the time, when dealing with bulls, so even if they were encouraged in those particular cases by a woman's cycle, it doesn't really matter. Bottom line, use proper handling techiniques for your animals at all times, especially bulls, and it really won't matter who you are or what your condition is.


----------

